# What movies do you want released on BluRay?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So with the announcement of Sony starting to release older not so popular movies on BluRay what movies would you like to see on BluRay that currently are not available?

I want to see Cool Runnings (John Candy) and I would also love to see movies like Better off dead (a cult classic)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I want a LOT more old disney live action back catalog

Condorman
Viva Max


etc


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would love to see Something Wicked This Way Comes make its way to BD...


----------

